
Who Are the Shadow Brokers? - rbanffy
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/05/shadow-brokers/527778/?single_page=true
======
NotSammyHagar
Why doesn't the nsa pay a few bitcoins and try to track them down?

~~~
nthcolumn
They know who they are.

